# Decidual Bleeding



## KryptoAlley (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone had an experience with decidual bleeding that you can share?

I'm REALLY baffled here, hubby & I tried to get me pregnant but I got my period 3 days ago (today is day 4 of period) so I obviously assumed that I'm not pregnant, no pregnancy test needed sorta thing, but, and here's the big BUT, for the last two days I've been suffering with nausea and virtually no appetite, mild nausea up until about 9 PM then I would call it severe nausea. I mean I try to go to sleep but can't cause my upset stomach keeps me awake, then, past two nights, I vomit like crazy (feeling like it's never going to end) right around 2 AM. After that then my stomach is okay then I can go to sleep. I get up, eat lightly, then that's all my stomach will handle all day long until about 7 or 8 PM then I get hungry, eat, then same thing all over again. Nobody else in my household is sick with anything (including my 2 yr old whom I'm around 24/7) and I am not one to vomit, I mean I haven't vomited since I was a kid! The other strange thing is, and I don't know how many of you have had the same experience, but when I was pregnant with my son I didn't have to shave my legs as often as usual and the last two weeks I've noticed that the hair on my legs is not growing as usual. I mean after a week I don't have a week's worth of hair growth on my legs. I am also a weight lifter and my past two weight training workouts were really crappy, I had no strength or energy. Those last two things alone led me to believe I was indeed pregnant but then when I got my period, well, yeah, I assumed I wasn't but now I got this crazy nausea and vomiting with the vomiting at a certain time no less, so now I'm confused. So I thought I'd ask to see if anyone has had any experience with decidual bleeding during pregnancy cause that's the ONLY thing I can come up with. I guess if I have a repeat of the last two nights again tonight, then tomorrow I will take a pregnancy test but dang, I hate to waste a test if I couldn't be pregnant with a full blown period like this. But yet there's gotta be an explanation for this nausea and vomiting (heck, I think I'd rather be sick and get over it than have it to look forward to it for who knows how long yet if it's due to pregnancy!) Can anyone offer any advice or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

that's so funny... i just posted a similar thing in "i'm pregnant" forum... or so i think? not sure. i'm not vomiting or naseaus, but have some spotting but no full blown period even though i'm expecting one. weird.

i hope someone comes along with answers!


----------



## KryptoAlley (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah, I was just hoping that maybe someone else had a similar experience. I've been researching all over the internet and I keep finding conflicting info about whether or not you can have a period whilst pregnant. It seems like the conflict lies in the definition of a period. All I know is that I'm bleeding just like I usually do when I have my period yet I've got pregnancy symptoms also. Then I read a few places where it said if you are bleeding during the early part of pregnancy that it could be an ectopic pregnancy, YIKES! So anyway, I think I'm just gonna go ahead and take a pregnancy test later this evening, once I've allowed my urine to build up cause there's gotta be a reason for this nausea and feeling all fatigued then at least maybe I can rule out something. Depending on what the result is, I'll either be calling my Ob/Gyn doc in the morning or my regular doc cause either way there's something wrong with me.

BTW, just some spotting around the time of your period could be what's called implantation bleeding. Google it, you'll get lots of info on it. That's definitely not what I'm experiencing cause this is more than spotting.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

yes, you are def. bleeding more than me.

I have had 2 friends that have had ectopic pregnancies, and it's def. not anything to fool around with.

good luck!!


----------



## KryptoAlley (Oct 17, 2007)

Case closed, pregnancy test negative. So I guess I'll be calling my regular doc in the morning to see about this nausea and vomiting I've had for the past 3 days now, and nobody else in the household does, including my 2 yr old, weird. At least that rules out pregnancy, and I'm actually kinda relieved, even though I am trying to get pregnant, cause if this was a pregnancy, well, it sure wasn't starting out right!


----------

